# New Gen Farms



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Hi all. Does anyone Know this person. I ordered an 3 frame deep observation hive from them and payed through paypal on September 18, 2006. I still don't have it. I have talked with the gentleman a few times since and he has assured me that I am not getting ripped off but he was having some sort of problems. He also offered me 10 free frames for the wait. I have not been able to get ahold of them. Every time that I call I get an answering machine and Leave my name and number and have not heard anything back. Right now I am out $114.43. I just want my money back.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats so uacceptable! 
Well he is listed in suppliers page  beesource 

His domain page has also expired so not a good sign either. He is also a member here at beesource.  new genesis  
I don't know him personally. Sorry couldn't help you here..


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Try the local police where this individual lives. A friend had a similar problem with an internet paypal purchase and the only authorities that he could get to take action where the local police. They paid the guy a visit and the item shipped the next day. 

Your millage may vary.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

This Guy is selling stuff on ebay! Check out http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BEE-H...2QQihZ001QQcategoryZ46527QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Greenbeekeeping, is the guy from TN? That's where the ebay guy with the same name is from. One could always bid on an item, win it and not pay and leave a negative feedback for his first feedback...that might be a notable payback...

Of course I am not recommending this! lol, but if it were me, maybe....


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

If you paid thru Paypal a refund for him not shipping and not responding should be as easy as a couple of emails.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Assuming you eventually get your money back, and are still in the market for an observation hive, you might want to check out the observation hives made by Graham's Bee Works in Morgantown, IN (812.597.2000) They had a booth at the spring ISBA meeting up at Purdue, and had a nice looking observation hive. 

You're in the northern part of the state, right? I'd also suggest talking to Danny Slabaugh in Nappanee. Don't know for sure if he has observation hives, but he makes some really nice woodenware. (574.773.2345)


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

The guys is from TN. I seen the observation hives at the ISBA meeting. The are nice. I was wanting a 3 frame deep and ordered from New Gen. We sell honey at some local events and hope to so some school demos in the fall. I was at Danny's yesterday and haven't thought about it. Its not like I couldn't go out and make one. I was trying to save myself some time. Now its just more of a hassle.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

greenbeekeeping said:


> I seen the observation hives at the ISBA meeting. The are nice. I was wanting a 3 frame deep....


Juanita Graham said the 1-frame observation hive they had at the ISBA meeting was designed so that it could easily be expandable to 2 or 3 frames.

Also, I bought some equipment from a guy earlier this spring. He had a 3-frame observation hive, never used, that he was selling. Don't know if he sold it or not. Might be worth a phone call (see post #9 for his phone number)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203661


----------

